# NAD: It's been a while.



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I sealed the deal early yesterday morning on reverb.com and will grab it next week when visiting the folks in Ohio.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Very nice. Great way to start off the new year!


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

That is sexy! I've been wanting one of those since they came out. Congrats


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That is awesome! I'd like my next amp to be an M12. 

Congrats!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats man, I'd be a liar if I didn't say that I am jealous. Enjoy the new toy.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

yes, this was one I've wanted since I heard about it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, love the colour.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Awesome, love the colour.


I was leery - I did have the option of black.

I figure it'll look just the right kinda weird with an orange cab. I plan on playing in my Sun Ice ski jacket from the 80s.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice, congrats!

I'm a big Dr Z fan. Join Ztalk while you're at it, if you haven't already. 
It's a nice laid back forum, tons of info.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet amp, congratulations! I love Dr Zs; I had a Remedy that was wicked. Have always wondered about the M12, it's a cool concept.

Enjoy!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

adcandour said:


> i was leery - i did have the option of black.
> 
> I figure it'll look just the right kinda weird with an orange cab. *i plan on playing in my sun ice ski jacket from the 80s*.



..........:smile-new:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your new amp! I have been admiring them at Long & McQuade for months.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I was leery - I did have the option of black.
> 
> I figure it'll look just the right kinda weird with an orange cab. I plan on playing in my Sun Ice ski jacket from the 80s.



:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats. Love that color.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> :smiley-faces-75:


Haha, you joke, but I was actually considering spraying the cabs white to match the furniture in the room (it's an illness).

I've never seen that brand - where do you get those?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

never played one, but ive heard Dr Z are really well made. Congrats!


----------



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

I love that color! And the Dr. Z amps, one of my dream!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Haha, you joke, but I was actually considering spraying the cabs white to match the furniture in the room (it's an illness).
> 
> I've never seen that brand - where do you get those?


I got that one off of Photo Bucket but it's very difficult to spray from your computer screen. 

Home Depot has got one of the best selections of paint in a spray can that I have seen.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Congrats on the M12. What speaker(s) you plan on using with it?

Looking forward to your future updates. 

cheers always,

Joel


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jmb2 said:


> Congrats on the M12. What speaker(s) you plan on using with it?
> 
> Looking forward to your future updates.
> 
> ...


Hey Joel,

I intend on trying it through my orange cab that's loaded with celestion greenbacks. 

I did join the talk z forum and it seems like there are other speakers that take it even further. I may switch it up(just to try), if I like the amp.

Unfortunately, my parents didn't come up from the states yet, so no updates as of yet. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! Nice looking amp. I've always wanted a Dr Z but never really got around to getting one.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Really nice Z!


----------

